# Aery poodles NC



## Mayalita07 (Jan 21, 2020)

Hi everyone,
Any experience with the breeder Aery Poodles in NC? In terms of health, temperament etc. thanks!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

My Babykins is from Richard at Aery and Sharon at Morning Glory. She has the most wonderful temperament. So friendly, loves people and dogs. She’s also gorgeous and no health issues.

Edited to add my dog does have allergies to legumes which is in most of the commercial food. I think she’s also allergic to fish. When I was feeding her commercial dog food she would throw up and have diarrhea. She was diagnosed with ulcerative colitis. Once I started to make her food myself to avoid legumes she hasn’t had any digestive problems. Completely normal poops, no throwing up for more than two years.


----------



## krissie770 (Jul 6, 2020)

Skylar said:


> My Babykins is from Richard at Aery and Sharon at Morning Glory. She has the most wonderful temperament. So friendly, loves people and dogs. She’s also gorgeous and no health issues.
> 
> Edited to add my dog does have allergies to legumes which is in most of the commercial food. I think she’s also allergic to fish. When I was feeding her commercial dog food she would throw up and have diarrhea. She was diagnosed with ulcerative colitis. Once I started to make her food myself to avoid legumes she hasn’t had any digestive problems. Completely normal poops, no throwing up for more than two years.


Hi Skylar, I'm thinking of getting a mini from Aery. I'm interested in a larger mini. How big is yours if you don't mind?


----------



## Mayalita07 (Jan 21, 2020)

I have a mini from Aery but he is on the smaller side.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

krissie770 said:


> Hi Skylar, I'm thinking of getting a mini from Aery. I'm interested in a larger mini. How big is yours if you don't mind?


Mine is slightly over 15". It's a great size. She was a pup held back for conformation but was sold to me as a pet quality when she grew a little too tall to be shown.


----------

